# Annapolis area road rides



## insanebikerboy (Apr 22, 2005)

Just looking for regular group rides around Annapolis. Anything really would be welcome, I'm not a pro but I can hold my own! Thanks.

Red


----------



## BIGBOB (Jan 29, 2004)

*Davidsonville....*

Annapolis Bike club and Team Snow Valley have a Sat. morning ride from the Park-n-ride just south of rt. 50 on Davidsonville road. I believe they leave at 8am. It usually breaks into a couple of different groups based on ability and what distance people prefer. The ride usually is down into the south A.A. county/north Calvert county areas. Anything up to 60ish miles. Snow Valley also meets there on Tuesday and Thursday evenings at 6pm for a fast 30-35 mile training ride. I've ridden the Tue. night ride and can only say come prepared for an all out effort, these boys aint playing. I hear the Thur. ride is faster. 

I didn't ride any of those rides last year so those meet times are what I recall from two years ago. And don't overlook the Eastern Shore for quality riding, lots of out of the way country roads for scenery.

Good luck, Bob


----------

